# Making a Little Ghoulie



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

OK my first how-to post. The website graphics and tiny details aren't done, but I have some how-to instructions posted with pictures. This prop cost less than $5 to make. It started out as a nice little doll, and ended up being a pretty cute little ghoul.

http://http://www.ghoulfriday.com/how_to/ghoulie


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fun stuff! I like unique props like this. Very imaginative.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

very cute. Looks like he could bite off a finger or two...


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

awww I like this! super cute! and alittle creepy
Good job.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW! What a makeover...without calling Oprah or Maury either! And to think, she started out so ugly, too. Cudos for turning her into such a beautiful creature. Great work!


----------



## Irishcarpenter (Oct 7, 2007)

Whew! That's pretty disgusting.

I love new ideas to learn from! Awesome!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

Aw, I'm so making one of these, for next year though. I already have so much to finish already. But this is on my list. I shall call him.... Henry!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you all  See? THIS is why it's important to show other halloweeniacs your prop because every one else will respond only to the creepiness of the little darling, while I think it's also very cute in a (as kevin242 put it) "could-bite-off-your-fingers" sort of way. 

And Samhain, I think Henry is a great name. You never know what to expect from a Henry


----------

